# HbA1c OF 49



## InvictaBuffs (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi All,

I had a blood test last week for an unrelated issue. The consultant told me today that my HbA1c was 49 and that I need to see my GP.

Diabetes is in my family. Is this level telling me I have diabetes and if so, should I expect medication from my GP?

Many thanks,

IB


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

48 is the threshold for diabetes diagnosis..... 42-47 is considered pre-diabetic and below 42, normal, so you have just strayed into the full diabetic range but you are very much at the bottom end, so they *may* see how you manage to control it with diet and lifestyle changes before resorting to medication. I was 112 at diagnosis and some people have been even higher still, so as you can see a reading of 49 is very borderline and may require just small changes to your diet to  bring it back into the normal range. If you cut out sugar and sweet stuff and reduce your bread, rice, potato and pasta consumption and increase your exercise a little (something as simple as a 10 min brisk walk each day), that might put you right. Far better than taking medication which very often upsets your stomach in rather antisocial ways!!


----------



## InvictaBuffs (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Barbara,

Many thanks for this. Looks like lifestyle changes ahead.

IB


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello and welcome InvictaBuffs. 
Very good post from rebrascora and yes a small change of lifestyle now, could save you an awful lot of pain later. Ifthey suggest Metformin, which I doubt they will when it is only just a bit high, ask them for the slow release version, which is much better for your stomach.


----------



## Flashgordon12345 (Sep 27, 2019)

At least you where told, my doctor told me 4 years after I was _diagnosed_ that I was _borderline_. Which now I think is pretty bad.


----------



## InvictaBuffs (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank-you Greymouser and Flash, its pretty poor to here that.

I have felt very lethargic for months now. It has impacted on my work and home life. Even with a 'low' level of 49, would that likely be the reason?


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2019)

InvictaBuffs said:


> Thank-you Greymouser and Flash, its pretty poor to here that.
> 
> I have felt very lethargic for months now. It has impacted on my work and home life. Even with a 'low' level of 49, would that likely be the reason?


I think it may not be the reason you are lethargic. I am still suffering from quite significant fatigue.... I get muscle burn or tremors sometimes doing relatively mundane things like washing my hair or putting a bridle on a horse.... where I have to lift my arms up higher than usual or even holding my phone to my ear. I was lead to believe that I would feel so much better once I started on insulin (I am Type 1) but I don't, although I haven't managed to balance my BG levels terribly well yet. My consultant does not believe the fatigue I feel is down to my diabetes. I have been back to my doc and they have run a series of blood tests but nothing has come up so far and they are leaning towards it being a symptom of the menopause for me and I am supposed to be trying HRT to see if that helps but I can't get any at the moment due to it being in short supply. Obviously your lethargy is not caused by the menopause but the other thing I considered and haven't totally ruled out yet is ME, so you might want to do some research on that.


----------

